# Just Bought A Wii



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Bought it over the weekend and I barely left the house.  For 3 days I'm playing "Red Steel" 10 hours/day







the graphics are not the best but playing is a lot of fun. See you in a month.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

adrian said:


> Bought it over the weekend and I barely left the house.  For 3 days I'm playing "Red Steel" 10 hours/day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it any good adrian?

anyone else got any suggestions for a good wii game?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

adrian said:


> See you in a month.


:lol:

I never graduated past Space Invaders and haven't played a computer game since


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

We might get the girls one when they're a bit older. They seem like the ideal family games machine although I find the 'Wii-fit' thing repugnant.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

adrian said:


> Bought it over the weekend and I barely left the house.  For 3 days I'm playing "Red Steel" 10 hours/day


Thats the danger. A few people at work have Wii's and rave about them



Running_man said:


> although I find the 'Wii-fit' thing repugnant.


Its not that bad


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > Bought it over the weekend and I barely left the house.  For 3 days I'm playing "Red Steel" 10 hours/day
> ...


I have "Red Steel" and "Super Mario cart". Also the console comes with the sports cd: tennis, golf, bowling, box and baseball. It takes a while until you learn the controls but it is soooo FUN.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Just Googled up what a Wii is, can safely say that I would never want one.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Just Googled up what a Wii is, can safely say that I would never want one.


tell you what mark....you'd love it :lol:

fancy borrowing mine for a bit mate? not far from me are you??


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i part exed my psp for a wii and had it for a month ,couldnt get on with it tiger woods 08 was unplayable ,i will say pro evo 08 and star wars lego was really good.

but got rid in a month as most of the games are for under 10's. bought myself an xbox360. basically ive been playing video games since they came out ,i still have (most all working but boxed in my mums loft- must sell on ebay ) original coleco vision,atari 2600,sinclair zx81and spectrum,commodore vic20 and 64 and amiga, sega megadrive, saturn and dreamcast ,atari lynx and gamegear, ps one, ps 2 ,xbox and now xbox 360 and have to say call of duty 4 is the best gameing experience ive ever had the single player is not only the best game ive played but the best war film ive ever seen it is awesome and online its fantastic and consumes most of my sparetime.

[email protected] just realised another collection ive a real problem turns out ive always collected stuff .


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the 710 is playing a variant of wii tennis.........

topless tennis!!!!

get on!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Just Googled up what a Wii is, can safely say that I would never want one.
> ...


Keep it, I have a 100% busy real life and no time nor inclination for a virtual one. :tongue2:

Could have a pint one time though, maybe with that other weirdy York guy. I was there yesterday in a pub near the City walls, the Melbourne near a road of the same name, very nice is York.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Big M is desperate to get one but the thought of her carvorting around the front room topless in a tennis skirt is enough to send me down the pub


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

MarkF said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


 :lol: im up for that....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

we got one for the litlun for her birthday in May, they are brilliant, loads of fun esp on a wet afternoon, instead of sat on the sofa exercising your thumbs you can actually work up a sweat. Have you ever tried boxing a 9 year old on it? They are manic! 

nothing wrong with games for 10 year olds imho, and Tiger woods 08 (my birthday present h34r: ) is fantastic, how else would I be able to go round the old course in 7 under on a wet wednesday morning?

I do not fancy the idea of topless tennis with the 710 though


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

pg tips said:


> we got one for the litlun for her birthday in May, they are brilliant, loads of fun esp on a wet afternoon, instead of sat on the sofa exercising your thumbs you can actually work up a sweat. Have you ever tried boxing a 9 year old on it? They are manic!
> 
> nothing wrong with games for 10 year olds imho, and Tiger woods 08 (my birthday present h34r: ) is fantastic, how else would I be able to go round the old course in 7 under on a wet wednesday morning?
> 
> I do not fancy the idea of topless tennis with the 710 though


i couldnt get on with tw 08 ,glad you like it though it saves you going out and getting drowned on the course. try lego star wars that is brilliant on the wii just not enough to make me keep it ,ive never bothered with nintendo always a sega / sony man .


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> we got one for the litlun for her birthday in May, they are brilliant, loads of fun esp on a wet afternoon, instead of sat on the sofa exercising your thumbs you can actually work up a sweat. Have you ever tried boxing a 9 year old on it? They are manic!
> 
> nothing wrong with games for 10 year olds imho, and Tiger woods 08 (my birthday present h34r: ) is fantastic, how else would I be able to go round the old course in 7 under on a wet wednesday morning?
> 
> I do not fancy the idea of topless tennis with the 710 though


oh yes.....im loving it!!!!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Just tried one of "M"'s daughters friends Wii's - warning - do not try this after lots of Smirnoff, the kids will laugh at you for being useless and you WILL FALL OVER !!!!

:blink:

B.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

got my wii in december from germany.

like the wii sports as easy start.

then got zelda twighlight princess - BORRRRRRRING - my own fault this is not my type of game (pm me with an offer when i get to 50 mails - which may be tonight)

also got emergancy room second opinion ('ish) - again not my cup of tea (as above).

so wii has sat unplayed since february.

a couple of the bods at work recommended red steel so may give that a try.

sorry to hear tiger woods wasn't so good - anyone else got opinion on it as i want to move on from the way too easy wii sports golf.

anyone recommend any plot free mental chewing gum games?????

ttfn

des


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm loving tiger 08, like all this sort of stuff it takes a while to get used to the idiosyncracies of the controls but it's quite addictive (if your a golf nut).

You can put mulligans on so you can re take every shot that goes wrong if you want. The game is huge, loads of courses but as with most stuff these days you have to play a lot for it to unlock certain features.

If your a real golf geek you can even design your own courses!

Tiger 09 is coming out soon so the price of 08 will fall (it's already at Â£20 in what was virgin).


----------

